# the world's 2nd ugliest 4x5 camera



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

I thought I would show you what I shoot with sometimes.  The world's ugliest is in the hospital awaiting a lens transplant.  I have learned one thing about working on old camera's..... never have  your new kidney sent ups.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

I think it looks amazing.....  I hope to play with one some day!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

Total cost of that camera build was about 25 bucks including the camera and materials to do the job.


----------



## terri (Feb 6, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Total cost of that camera build was about 25 bucks including the camera and materials to do the job.


How much for the mule to carry it?!?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

Thats what husbands are for......ie boyfriend... guys from the gym.. you pick it.


----------



## Fate (Feb 6, 2006)

man, thats one mother of a camera lol.... imagine doing some discreet street photography with that


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 6, 2006)

Truth is I don't plan to take it off a tripod period.  Im looking for an old wooden one I can permenantly attach to it.  

But I will tell you this, girls love to look through my big lens.  Unfortuantely they ask if I bought it new.....


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 7, 2006)

I know this of little interest to anyone else but... I got the new lens in for teh world's truly ugliest 4x5 camera and the shutter is toast.  I chopped some more on the lens board and it's back to the old polaroid lens.  I will have to make a picture of it when it is finished drying.

I cemented (we dont like to say glued) the lens in place.  Now I just have to wait for it to cure (we dont like to say dry)


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Feb 7, 2006)

I was looking at one like that on ebay this week!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 7, 2006)

Well there are two guys who build the cameras but I sell the do it yourself cd on ebay.  Razzle dog and some guy in california sell them for up to 400 bucks.    The worlds truly ugliest is a 4x5 on a pack film frame with a roll film lens and shutter.  A truly strange looking camera.  It will be ready tomorrow, Ill put a picture up when it is.  I need to seal the lens since I took it off then put it back on.  Also need to do something to hide they ugliness of it.


----------

